

WhatsApp now has 700M users, sending 30B messages per day - sidcool
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/06/whatsapp-now-has-700m-users-sending-30b-messages-per-day/

======
nodata
700M _monthly _active__ users. Not bad.

~~~
meric
I think might be good to compare that number to historical SMS monthly active
users since Whatsapp is more like a SMS replacement rather than operating on a
model like msn messenger or facebook where each pair of users must add each
other.

